# Just got this guy yesterday



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

I just bought this 9 month old Malinois from Eurosport. His registered name is Ernny Mi-Ji. Not going to call him Ernny, that's for sure. His call name is going to be "Juice." I plan to train him for disaster search and rescue.

This pic belongs to Eurosport. I haven't taken any pics of him here yet:










For more pics and video:
http://www.eurosportk9.com/forsale/e/eric/eric.asp#

His breeder's website with links to sire and dam's pedigree:
http://www.mi-ji.cz/detaily.php?cat=3&id=26


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Handsome fellow. Yea, Juice sounds better.


----------



## Chad Byerly (Jun 24, 2008)

Very nice looking pup Konnie! I like those chisel faced herders.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

He'll be breakin' hearts and savin' lives in no time8) 8) 

Can't wait to hear all about your adventures with this guy!


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

well, you're quicker than i am posting pics! he's a handsome boy (for a Mal, haha)!!

and why NOT call him "Ernny"? i mean, i was considering "Ed" for Edge. "Ernyy"'s good!! but "Juice" is way more cool 

get some vids for us!


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Very handsome guy. I don't recognise many dogs in his pedigree (except the really famous ones) but knowing how selective you are, I assume he works as good as he looks! I like the name Juice. I'm hoping to see more pics and videos sometime soon (hint, hint)...O


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

Good looking boy!!! I think Ernie is a cute name!!


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

Not sure I would use the same name that is associated with O.J. Simpson !!!!!!

Terry


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Matthew Grubb said:


> Good looking boy!!! I think Ernie is a cute name!!


When I first heard his name was Ernny, I started calling him Ernny-uggh. Hated the name. Too Sesame Street for me. The broker was calling him Eric, but I don't give people-names to my dogs so I had to change it. Seems to be a trend here as my dog Riot was called "Rudy" when he was imported. Goofy names. 

And, there's no reference to OJ intended. Was thinking Juice as in "juiced up." :grin: 

We'll see if he has what I'm looking for. So far, so good.


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

Name him Roid as in Roid Rage

Terry


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Looking for that perfect dog that doesn't exist????? LOL

I have had that disease before.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Looking for that perfect dog that doesn't exist????? LOL
> 
> I have had that disease before.


Blasphemy!!!!

Yep. You're right. I suffer from it. Very bad case.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I think the dog will do right by you. I didn't tell you that Yagus has pretty much produced shit......... LOL

I like what I can see from the videos, and he definately is handling the stress of the amount of pressure they put on him really well if all you got was a growl taking him out of the crate.

I think you should just do the ring sport and stop all this silly dead people finding stuff. How morbid. LOL


----------



## Christen Adkins (Nov 27, 2006)

Terry Devine said:


> Name him Roid as in Roid Rage
> 
> Terry


Or as in Hemorrhoid. :mrgreen: 

Good looking pooch, Konnie. Wish you all the best with him.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

I just might do that, Jeff. Just might.

Oh, and we only train our dogs to find live people. Officially speaking that is.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Christen Adkins said:


> Or as in Hemorrhoid. :mrgreen:
> 
> Good looking pooch, Konnie. Wish you all the best with him.


Damn. Sure wish I had thought of that name before I finally settled on Juice. Crap. I'll have to save that one for next time!


----------



## Melody Greba (Oct 4, 2007)

Very handsome fellow. Congrats!


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Ohh he is pretty...even for a Mal. Good luck.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Very nice!
Our club has had great results with a half dozen or so Eurosport dogs. My Thunder's mom (Lens Vikar) was from them. Preg with Thunder when she came over here.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

That body looks as though it could function - fantastic shape.


----------



## Rose DeLuca (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey Konnie - Congrats on the new arrival ! 

I"m sure he will be great. At least he has pointy ears !! 
- our last arrival didnt  

http://s21.photobucket.com/albums/b280/patf1k9/?action=view&current=IMG_6865a.jpg

http://s21.photobucket.com/albums/b280/patf1k9/?action=view&current=IMG_6874a.jpg


He was supposd to pass through to the OPP - but is now going to be my husbands bomb dog !!!!!!! eeckkk.....

(does anyone know why my photobucket links dont show as pictures ?)


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi Rose - I have one Labrador (my currently certified dog) and I plan to never have another :-D . Although, Mark is threatening to get a Lab pup in the spring. I've tried every means by which to persuade him that black Labs are BORING!

For your pics - are you clicking on the "Insert Image" button in the menu above where you type your message? It's the button with the mountain on it. You click that button and then paste the direct link to your pic. 

Like this:











Or, you can copy/paste the photobucket IMG Code (on right next to your pic in the link) like this:


----------



## Rose DeLuca (Oct 24, 2008)

I hear ya ! This lab is so easy; he has insane drive and tugs like the shepherds and nerves of steel ! but he drools all the time and has a very tiny brain and very upright tail. Had to wipe his face off to take those pictures- then he tried to eat the towel..... 

Maybe Mark will see the light and get a pointy ear


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Ha ha, Mark will never willingly get a pointy-eared dog. I am going to force him to certify with this pointy-eared though - IF he promises not to screw it up :-D You know, it would kinda be like giving teenager a Ferrari...


----------



## Mary Lehman (Oct 2, 2008)

Nice looking dog Konnie. How old? I couldn't find it on the Eurosport web site. 

I noticed someone else posted they were familiar with Eurosport dogs. Are they a pretty reputable importer?


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

He's 9 months old, which is a lot younger than I originally wanted. I was hoping to get a dog at least 12 months of age. Eurosport suggested this one to me and I thought I'd give him a try. 

Eurosport seems to have a good reputation. I've never heard otherwise. A friend of mine who has purchased more than 10 dogs from them told me they send him what he asks for. That says a lot to me!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I don't know of anyone that has been disapointed with Eurosport. 
As Konnie said "They send what you ask for". 
Tayna (sp) is the one to talk to. Nice lady and she lives in Texas.


----------



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

Good looking boy, Konnie. Have you had him at the barrels yet??


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Thanks!

No, I just got him on Thursday, so I'm just feeling him out before I start him in any work. I'll probably wait until after the holidays to start him just so we can get a few days in a row on the barrels without interruption.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Good luck with your new boy, he's a nice looking guy.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Where are the bitework pics ? ? ? ? Tell me you haven't tried him out yet. I dare you.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

No bitework...unless you count his huge bite on the fleece sweater I just bought a relative for Christmas. You know, the one I left in a bag in the kitchen that he zeroed in on like a fleece-seeking missile as we walked by on a trip outside for a walk. #-o I was a little slow on grabbing the camera for that one, so no pic...sorry.

I love Malinois!

When are you moving to NJ, Jeff? Then you could see him in person! I travel to NJ and MD for training a lot.


----------



## Jacqueline Guptill (Nov 4, 2008)

He's very cute Connie, and I love the name Juice. Congrats.


----------



## Jacqueline Guptill (Nov 4, 2008)

Mary Lehman said:


> Nice looking dog Konnie. How old? I couldn't find it on the Eurosport web site.
> 
> I noticed someone else posted they were familiar with Eurosport dogs. Are they a pretty reputable importer?


 
My breeder has purchased from Eurosport and was happy with them. GSD not Mal.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Thanks, Jacqueline and everybody.

So far, he's great.


----------

